# my new 22-250



## sconniecoyotecaller (Jun 14, 2013)

This is a sweet savage model 10 with a heavy fluted barrel and a Nikon coyote special 4-12x40mm.


----------



## sconniecoyotecaller (Jun 14, 2013)

A pic


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice looking rifle, should do the job !


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2014)

Nice savage.


----------



## Glen (Jan 3, 2013)

Nice rifle and what a caliber. WOW.

That will get r dun


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Nice set up! You're going to love that M10. I bought one in 6.5 Creedmoor, and it is a tack-driver.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sweet rifle ! Let us know how it shoots for you.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice indeed. Congrats.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

You will like the Savage, mine is a tack driver. Sight it in for 200 yds and watch out yotes, prairie dogs and just about any other small critter around. Post a target after you have sighted it in.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

nice rig, go get ya some


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Nice Rig. I like the camo job. Hope it shoots well and you get plenty of opportunities.

I love my little Rem M7 in .223, but recently worked up my Rem M700 Tactical .223 by switching from the Jello based Hogue over-molded stock and putting on a sand colored HS Precision stock. Holds just under 1 MOA for me, but have dilemma of which gun to take to Iowa next year.

Choices.....


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I have yet to hear anyone complain their M10 shoots poorly. Nice looking rifle!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I don't believe Dad has missed with his!! 243 Cal


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If I had his number I'd blackmail you for sausage ! You just HAD to throw that in there didn't ya !.......Don't give me that mistake crap either.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I could smell that stuff all the way up here. Dang it, BigD!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ooops!!!! Man dont know where that came from!!! :tongue:


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Ya right. You just like to torture us. We know how you are. lol


----------



## sconniecoyotecaller (Jun 14, 2013)

sorry i never posted a target pic but maybe this will make up for it. these are my first two live targets i took with tack driving m10


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice looks like you got it tuned in


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats on the coyotes !!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on. Congrats.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats...


----------

